# Contract Terms not completely fullfilled.



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

I joined a firm 4 months back. My contract states 

****( Basic Salary ) + Accommodation allowance + Transport.

In the beginning they asked me to just move into one of the company owned flats till i can find something of my own. The flatmate's ( Hailing from the State Kerala, India ). 
are the most uncultured and unethical bunch of people i have ever come across. Now when i thought its time i move into to something within humane living conditions, My employer plainly turns off my request. He tells me to put up with the same lot of people or bear my own expenses. Is it a breach of contract?? Can i walk into MOL with the issue ..?? I was not provided the copy of the contract, so does that affect me waking into MOL..??


Thank you..!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

expatkid said:


> I joined a firm 4 months back. My contract states
> 
> ****( Basic Salary ) + Accommodation + Transport.
> 
> ...



Sorry it states *"Accommodation"* and not "Accommodation allowance."


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

First off, you need a copy of your contract. There is no way they can refuse that.
Secondly, if the company is paying for your accommodation, you can't really choose who you live with, unless of course the conditions are truly inhabitable.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are probly stuck in those conditions. So important to get everything in writing in your contract before moving overhere. 

Sorry


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> First off, you need a copy of your contract. There is no way they can refuse that.
> Secondly, if the company is paying for your accommodation, you can't really choose who you live with, unless of course the conditions are truly inhabitable.



Yes, The conditions are truly *"Inhabitable"*, I come from a cultured and traditional background. I Never thought that keralites ( Being from my own country ) are so uncultured. I am sorry if there are keralites around, i am not generalizing. But all the keralites i have come across belong to the same boat. I did speak to the managemer again, This time he spoke more sensibly, all he said was that at the moment the company is going through a financial crisis, so they wont be able to pay up. So have decided to move on my own expense.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You are probly stuck in those conditions. So important to get everything in writing in your contract before moving overhere.
> 
> Sorry


i hope, i had found this amazing and informative forum before i planned my move.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you speak to your HR department again and ask them to have a word with your flatmates. As a company, they could impose some ground rules to make sure that everyone's interest is looked after and that the employees are happy. I'm sure that an impromptu visit to the apartment will highlight the extent of the problem and force the company to act.

Have you tried to speaking to your flatmates as well? They can do whatever they want in their own bedrooms but the common area should always be kept clean and tidy.

I'm not sure what you mean by unethical behaviour but if cleanliness is also part of the problem, the cheaper option might to hire a cleaner and have them come round once a week to clean the apartment and try and keep it tidy.

I sympathise as I've had flatmates before and decided to live on my own simply because of culture differences.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I would advise that you speak to your HR department again and ask them to have a word with your flatmates.


Its a small firm, We got no HR Dept. The purchase officer handles the HR also. I have spoken to him a couple of times and he has had a word. but the people don`t budge. 



Maz25 said:


> Have you tried to speaking to your flatmates as well? They can do whatever they want in their own bedrooms but the common area should always be kept clean and tidy.


Yes, I have tried speaking to them in a calm manner, In a descriptive manner, In abusive manner. But nothing helps. These guys (Keralites) are just plain cowards, They would never talk back but would retaliate behind the back.



Maz25 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by unethical behaviour but if cleanliness is also part of the problem, the cheaper option might to hire a cleaner and have them come round once a week to clean the apartment and try and keep it tidy.


The cleanliness is not a problem cause i do hire a cleaning agency to do the cleaning. The problem is just the culture. I come from a very cultured and traditional part of india ( Bangalore). But these people have just one culture that is "Money" and they would go to any extent to save or earn the same. Few of the problems i face are. My Belongings go missing overnight, My food is chucked into the garbage, My Laptop and other Stuff are tampered with when i am not around. etc etc etc etc

I am a pious person, But also secular. I am the only guy in the flat who is a Muslim. I have just made a small place for myself in the Living area to do my prayers. everyday i either find a pair of sandals or a Empty bottle of liquor ( Deliberately ) placed at the place. I have tried explaining to them in real good descriptive manner, have requested them, But of no use.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow - not saying that you should go this route but considering this is a Muslim country. You could probably have these guys deported for the 'bottle of liquor on your prayer mat' thing :|


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

On the assumption that you have your own room, you could do the following (it won't solve the problem but may make living there a little bit more bearable).

1. If you do nor have one already, have a lock fitted to your bedroom door. This will ensure that your belongings are at least kept safe when you are not in the apartment. It will also mean that you can have some privacy and somewhere you can escape to to get some peace and quiet.

2. Put a password on your laptop. If they can't log in, then they will not be able to access your personal files. Also, keep your laptop safely locked away in your bedroom and if possible, take it with you when you go out.

3. On the assumption that you have your own room, then buy a small fridge and keep it in your room. Most fridges have a lock on it, so that will ensure that even if they manage to get in your room, they will not be able to access the contents on the fridge. 

4. Forgive my ignorance but am I right in assuming that when praying you have to face Mecca? If you can still do this whilst in your room, then why not set up your prayer mat there? It means that your 'place of worship' won't be tampered with and you won't be subject to their disrespectful behaviour.

5. Is there no law that your company enforces with regards to consumption of alcohol on company premises? Is there no one else (preferably someone a lot more senior) other than the Purchase Officer who you could talk to and who would have a bit a more authority to speak to your flatmates?

6. If all fails, then I'm afraid the only option is to move out and find a new place to live. You could still rent a room somewhere for a fairly cheap amount. Yes, it will mean an extra expense but there are certain things that you really can't put a price on and I think your peace of mind is one such thing.

Good luck!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> On the assumption that you have your own room, you could do the following (it won't solve the problem but may make living there a little bit more bearable).


I too assumed the same before moving in. My assumption was proved wrong..

[/QUOTE]

There are 2 people in a room. So this wouldnt be possibel..



Maz25 said:


> 2. Put a password on your laptop. If they can't log in, then they will not be able to access your personal files. Also, keep your laptop safely locked away in your bedroom and if possible, take it with you when you go out.


I do have a password on. But these people try to use all cobinations and my machine goes boom for few minutes and i have to wait atleast 10 min, for it to accept the password.






Maz25 said:


> 4. Forgive my ignorance but am I right in assuming that when praying you have to face Mecca? If you can still do this whilst in your room, then why not set up your prayer mat there? It means that your 'place of worship' won't be tampered with and you won't be subject to their disrespectful behaviour.


 Thats what i have been doing from a couple of days. But the sandals made thier way there too...




Maz25 said:


> 5. Is there no law that your company enforces with regards to consumption of alcohol on company premises? Is there no one else (preferably someone a lot more senior) other than the Purchase Officer who you could talk to and who would have a bit a more authority to speak to your flatmates?


*"Law"* and my company. Lol the management haven't heard of any term like that. The poor laborers are made to work in hazardous environment at the workshop. me being the project engineer, Put a word across asking them to take care of safety and the laborers. and boom i get promoted to a quantity surveyor and got no job at the workshop or site..




Maz25 said:


> 6. If all fails, then I'm afraid the only option is to move out and find a new place to live. You could still rent a room somewhere for a fairly cheap amount. Yes, it will mean an extra expense but there are certain things that you really can't put a price on and I think your peace of mind is one such thing.


Thats the only option left and i have already started the hunt. 

Thanks a lot for the concern. Thank you very much..


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

w_man said:


> Wow - not saying that you should go this route but considering this is a Muslim country. You could probably have these guys deported for the 'bottle of liquor on your prayer mat' thing :|


I don`t thing i want to cross the laws of UAE at this moment when i am fairly new in Dubai. Have heard and read a lot of stories. The laws are as mystical as it can get. I would prefer a peaceful option. I would better move out on my own expense.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to say that you appear to be a very peaceful and patient person, which is commendable in your circumstances.  I'm not sure that, in your position, I would have been that patient. 

Aside from being disrespectful, your flatmates come across as very childish and based on what you're saying, their actions are also quite deliberate as well. Not saying that you should do this but being a rather reactive person at times, I probably would have given them a taste of their own medicine, starting with their food and those stray sandals!

Good luck with the hunt for a new place and hopefully, your new flatmates will be a lot nicer.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I have to say that you appear to be a very peaceful and patient person, which is commendable in your circumstances.  I'm not sure that, in your position, I would have been that patient.
> 
> Aside from being disrespectful, your flatmates come across as very childish and based on what you're saying, their actions are also quite deliberate as well. Not saying that you should do this but being a rather reactive person at times, I probably would have given them a taste of their own medicine, starting with their food and those stray sandals!
> 
> Good luck with the hunt for a new place and hopefully, your new flatmates will be a lot nicer.


Thank you.!!! Now when its my choice i will choose my flatmate`s carefully .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you do not have a copy of your contract and your employer will not provide you with a copy, then you are entitled to get a duplicate of your official labour contract from the Ministry of Labour.

You just have to go to the nearest labour office, preferably with your residence visa and work permit, and they will organise a copy for you.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> If you do not have a copy of your contract and your employer will not provide you with a copy, then you are entitled to get a duplicate of your official labour contract from the Ministry of Labour.
> 
> You just have to go to the nearest labour office, preferably with your residence visa and work permit, and they will organise a copy for you.


I Just got a copy from the MOL website. I just had to key in my Labour card no and date of birth and i got a copy of the contract.

Thank you for the info.!


----------

